# Together in Afghanistan



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

To have both sons deployed at the same time in the same country is rare. To have them get a chance to see each other is even more unlikely, but thanks to my oldest boy's chain of command, they arranged for them to see each other for a few days. Evan (oldest) pictured here with his "little" brother, Colin at Camp Leatherneck. They were both so happy to see each other. Mrs. dubs had tears in her eyes


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

jdubbya said:


> To have both sons deployed at the same time in the same country is rare. To have them get a chance to see each other is even more unlikely, but thanks to my oldest boy's chain of command, they arranged for them to see each other for a few days. Evan (oldest) pictured here with his "little" brother, Colin at Camp Leatherneck. They were both so happy to see each other. Mrs. dubs had tears in her eyes


Your sons rock. Here's to keeping them safe.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

How great for your sons to be able to connect while there. Bless them for what they do and prayers for safe deployment.


----------



## shannibal (Aug 14, 2013)

That is awesome that they were able to do that- we appreciate your family for their service =)


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Handsome pair of boys, JD It has to mean a lot to be able to connect with family under those circumstances.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I love the smiles on those young men's faces. I don't know if it's because I'm a mommy too, or because I'm part of a military family, but I've got tears in my eyes too. Those boys, (I'm sorry, I know they're men, but I feel they're boys) will never know how many prayers they have going out to them, and how many people are wishing them the best. And we are all so thankful for what they are doing. And my gratitude goes out to you, your wife, and the rest of your family for your sacrifices too. Your family is an example of what is the best of what this country has to give. And again, you and your family will never know how many hearts you are in. Thanks for keeping us up to date with your sons travels. 
Just a side note, do you display two stars in your window?


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Handsome young men! That's great that they were able to have arrangements to spend time together.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Thanks all! Here's one more pic of them.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Ah JD - those guys are a handsome pair!!! I'm glad they could get together.


----------



## Mattimus (Oct 23, 2013)

Tell them thank you for their service.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Chips off the old block! Very sweet to hear this story, and please thank them for me, for my freedom. We owe them a debt of gratitude we can never repay. God speed.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Thank you all so much for the kind words and well wishes. Truly appreciated. They loved their few days together, and are now back at their respective bases. We were so glad they could see each other, since they haven't been together in several months. Missing them a lot as the holidays approach.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Ahhhh jdubbya - I would be proud as well. Brave young men doing an amazing job.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

That is so great jdubbya!
What a proud moment for you and us all.
God bless them and thanks for serving out country!


----------

